# Brand spankin' new from North Florida!



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm Heather! I've been lurking Specktra for months! It's about time I signed up and made it "official". This site is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I hope to contribute, even if it's in a small way! 

See ya round!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Heather!! welcome to Specktra


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Heather!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks ladies!!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 19, 2009)

hey heather,welcome to specktra x


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## coachkitten (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Heather and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2009)

Heather!


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra!


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  You all are so sweet!  xo


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome x


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Heather!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2009)

More Floridians!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hiya Heather!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Heather!!  Florida in the house!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2009)

A belated welcome!  I hope you are enjoying Specktra.


----------



## twirlingbunny (Jul 4, 2009)

hello!


----------

